# Happy National Feral Cat Day



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I forgot to post this until now. Today, October 16 is National Feral Cat Day. Thank you to all who work to help feral cats. I knew nothing about it until my kitties came along. Really they were abandoned kitties but at that point they have to live the same at that point. 

National Feral Cat Day 2013


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I did not know this. I just said goodnight to my little feral all curled up in the bushes out front. I love her so much


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

If I had known I would have gotten Franky a little treat! I will celebrate with him tomorrow.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey! Really? National Feral Cat Day, I like it. 

I fed my ferals as usual this morning and for no special reason came back and fed them an extra can of wet food tonight. They are a sweet bunch.


----------

